# Hello everyone! New here today.



## MikeKy (Nov 19, 2003)

Like I said I'm new here today. I am 53 years old and I'm in good health. When I was about 32 I started working out to bulk up. I weighed 140lbs then and was 5'9". After a year of hitting the gym 5 days a week, I was at 185 and wore a 32 in waist size. HOWEVER...there's always a however, I went through some big changes in my living arrangements (divorce) and the weights and benches went into storage. Now after being remarried for 20 years, I want to get back into shape. I weigh 195 now and although not in good shape, I'm not real bad. I made a half hearted start back about 2 years ago and at that time my BF was about 18%. I'm probably going to ask some questions that I should know the answer to, but bear with me please.
Now, I am going to read through whats already here and try not to ask questions that have been answered. Thanks Mike


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2003)

MikeKy welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 20, 2003)

Hey Governor Arnie is in his 50's and still looks great so you can do it too 

Welcome


----------

